# A B11 Honeybee????



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey everyone,

Just for the heck of it, I did quick google search using the words "Nissan E16 race" for the search. The first link you come up with is: Nissan Sentra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. 

OK, I start reading and I get to this quote from the history of the B11:

*"There were several models of the B11 ranging from the Honeybee a holdover from the 210 that got 35 mpg, or the Deluxe that had A/C, Clarion tape deck and dual side mirrors".*

Has anyone ever seen a B11 Sentra Honeybee?

Mike


----------



## project 12 (Aug 22, 2006)

i didnt even know B11's had AC!! then again we miss alot of things where i am...


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

I barely remember back in the day my dad had a datsun honeybee, but I thought those were discontinued shortly after that model.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yes, the yellow or white Honeybees used to be quite a common sight on the roads in the US back in the late 70's and '80's but were based on the '76 to '78 B210 cars . But I have never seen a B11 Honeybee. I'd like to hear it confirmed either way by someone that they existed or didn't. I worked at a Datsun/Nissan dealer all through the B11 years and I have never seen one.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> Yes, the yellow or white Honeybees used to be quite a common sight on the roads in the US back in the late 70's and '80's but were based on the '76 to '78 B210 cars . But I have never seen a B11 Honeybee. I'd like to hear it confirmed either way by someone that they existed or didn't. I worked at a Datsun/Nissan dealer all through the B11 years and I have never seen one.


that's gotta be a mistake.

F10-310-B11/N12

unless the F10 was a honeybee... all the rest were sunnies or cherries, IIRC.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

my mom owned an old Honey Bee. it was yellow and had a decal of a bee on the front fenders. was a cool car as far as i can remember. my mom had just gotten out of the army and bought it new for a couple thousand dollars. we drove all over the country in that thing. i think hers was a hatch although i could be mistaken... 

found this pic on google.

















<--- something like that

there was one on sale on ebay... 
eBay Motors: Datsun : B 210 (item 320019534427 end time Aug-24-06 14:04:01 PDT)


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

AsleepAltima said:


> my mom owned an old Honey Bee. it was yellow and had a decal of a bee on the front fenders. was a cool car as far as i can remember. my mom had just gotten out of the army and bought it new for a couple thousand dollars. we drove all over the country in that thing. i think hers was a hatch although i could be mistaken...
> 
> found this pic on google.
> 
> ...


:idhitit: 


yah. that was the old B210...

the controversy is over the existence of an F10, (F)310, or B11 honeybee...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

gotcha. i dont think ive ever seen one newer than the one i posted...


----------



## michellew (Oct 3, 2006)

*More HoneyBee*

GREAT article on BravoTV about Datsun HoneyBees:

Link: http://www.bravotv.com/blog/designblog/2006/07/japanese_classic_cars_1.php


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

michellew said:


> GREAT article on BravoTV about Datsun HoneyBees:
> 
> Link: BRAVOtv.com : Blogs : Design Blog


Great link and great stories. Thanks for posting!


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

I believe the b11 Honney Bee did exist, at least there were like 3 here in PR back in the day


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

macakin said:


> I believe the b11 Honney Bee did exist, at least there were like 3 here in PR back in the day


 Really? Well that's pretty cool. I hope to be able to actually view a picture of one some time. Do you remember what the graphics looked like? Did Nissan use the same bee and stripes? Were the cars you saw white or yellow?

Mike


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> Really? Well that's pretty cool. I hope to be able to actually view a picture of one some time. Do you remember what the graphics looked like? Did Nissan use the same bee and stripes? Were the cars you saw white or yellow?
> 
> Mike


I personally met a guy who owned one and he said it was red, he also said that the rear windows opened with a center console in between the two front seats, and had a tach on the cluster. I don't remember any other details


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

That is very interesting indeed. I owned an '84 B11 hatchback that had the center console levers for the remote rear side pop out windows. I also owned an '85 B11 deluxe wagon that had them too. 

Well now that _someone_ has actually seen a B11 Honeybee, my next project is to see if anyone can come up with a picture of one. For some added incentive, how about I offer a bounty? 

*If anyone can post a link to a picture of a B11 Sentra Honeybee*, I will send them a complimentary very nicely edited ice racing and rally dvd.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I remember when Jesse James put that VQ35DE in that B210 HoneyBee. That was badass! Anyways I think I remember seein an old B11 Honeybee out in the middle of nowhere at a bible camp in SC. I dont remember but I think they exist.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yes Honeybees are cool, but we're talking about a FWD B11 Sentra Honeybee here. Have you seen any of those?


----------



## poly99 (Jun 28, 2005)

First time posting here...but long tine lurker.
I actually used to had a 1987 B11 Nissan Sentra Honey Bee here in PR. It was purchased by my dad on 1987 and I inherited it when he died on 89, but couldnt used it until I got my driver license in 1990..lol. At least in PR, the Honey Bee was basically a regular B11 Nissan Sentra but imported from Mexico. It had a little sticker on the trunk that had a bee and the words Honey Bee. They were sold form 1987 to 1989. They were cheaper than the B12 sold during the same years and in fact dealers carried the two of them at the same time. They came only with 2 doors. No wagon or hatchback or anything else. They came as a really basic 5 speed model and a better equiped automatic transmission model with cloth seats, power stearing, hubcaps, and factory radio. Mine was a white base model. I sold it in 1997 to purchase a new car. I really, really miss that car. Lots of good memories!!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

poly99 said:


> First time posting here...but long tine lurker.
> I actually used to had a 1987 B11 Nissan Sentra Honey Bee here in PR.


Welcome to the boards poly99.  

That is some great info you posted, thank you. Now I know these cars existed _somewhere_. Yes that makes sense that your car was white, as that was one of the two colors that the old B210 Honeybees came in. 

My goal is to get a picture of one to see what they looked like and the placement and style of the Honeybee graphics. You didn't happen to take any pictures of your car did you? 

Mike


----------



## poly99 (Jun 28, 2005)

I only have one picture of the car but the picture was taken after the car was painted, so I dont have any picture of the original look of the car.  
I can tell you that the sticker on the trunk had like a bee flying away and the Honey Bee words in script lettering if I remember correctly. The car as I told was a regular B11. I remember that they came in all the colors that were available for the B11. Also beside the sticker on the trunk they didnt had any other kind of special Honey Bee badging or graphics. The bad part was that when you needed to purchase parts for it you either had to tell that it was a 86 Sentra or specify that you had a Honey Bee model because the books at the autoparts only had the B12 listed for 1987. The car was build at Aguas Calientes, Mexico form what I remember from the information plate on the engine bay. I have been looking for information about these cars for a long time but havent found much. If you look for it at Fuel Economy, you will find it listed as a Nissan Sentra Honey Bee. But from what I have seen these cars where only imported to PR. I dont even have a Sentra anymore but I really loved that car so thats why I lurk around here.


----------



## tony5593 (Mar 8, 2012)

BUMP. So i know you guys were talking about this almost SIX years ago, but i just had to comment! 
Two weeks ago, i got a '87 Sentra, at least i thought it was a Sentra... I googled it and the '87 Sentra doesn't like like my car. my car looks like a '86. Today i googled again, determined to find out what car I'm driving lol, and found this thread... 
The car says Honeybee on it, i thought it was just a random sticker, especially' because you can't find it online. 
But reading this thread, i realized the car is actually a Honeybee, not a sentra xD
Weird.
So yeah, i have a B11 Honeybee.
If you guys are still around and want pics, just let me know 

Thanks for clarifying my doubts xD I didn't know if Honeybees existed or if it was just a sticker.
BTW, first time posting here, HI to all


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

tony5593 said:


> BUMP.
> So yeah, i have a B11 Honeybee.
> If you guys are still around and want pics, just let me know


Welcome to the forum Tony! I'm just as curious as ever about seeing a B11 Honeybee. Yes please post a pic of the car. We'd all love to see it.

Mike


----------



## tony5593 (Mar 8, 2012)

I can't figure out how to add attachments D: :lame:


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

tony5593 said:


> I can't figure out how to add attachments D: :lame:


You can't add attachments on this forum. I'll send you a pm with my email address. Please forward me the pic and I'll upload them for you. 

Mike


----------



## tony5593 (Mar 8, 2012)

I sent you the pictures earlier today 
And please tell me how you upload pics here.

And for kicks, go to Autozone.com and the area where you submit your car info, put in a '87 Nissan and you'll see the Honeybee as a model xD


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks very much Tony!

Well folks it only took six years, but we finally have a pictures of a B11 Honeybee. 










I was hoping that they might have had some stripes and side graphics too, but unless Tony's car was repainted at some point, it doesn't appear so.


----------



## dc588 (Aug 14, 2007)

what plans you got for the b11


----------



## tony5593 (Mar 8, 2012)

No Probs!  
Six years just for pics of my car... xD
i believe i sent you 6 pics, I'm not sure if they all went through.
And I'm not sure if my car was repainted, i doubt it. The right side of the car is really faded. The previous owner (idiot) Spray painted everything under the hood and the entire dash and door panels. D: It's annoying and ugly. 
My plans: I have no idea /: I don't know where to start.


----------



## jagf (Sep 23, 2012)

*Nissan Honey Bee Puerto Rico*

Tony:

Espero que hables español, este auto se llamó en México Tsuru I, en aquella epoca yo trabajaba en Nissan Mexicana (en Planta CIVAC Cuernavaca, Estado de Morelos en México) yo fuí el diseñador del "label" Honey Bee. Este label se diseñó en México, se fabricó en Japón (5,000 mensuales) se ensambló en México y se exportó el auto a Puerto Rico.

Tengo imagenes del desarrollo de este label y una única foto que tomé del B11 en aquella época y del label original, pero no se como subirla a este foro.

saludos!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Here is the translation:

_"I hope you speak Spanish, this car is called in Mexico Tsuru I, at that time I worked at Nissan Mexicana (in Plant CIVAC Cuernavaca, Morelos in Mexico) I was the designer of the "label" Honey Bee. This label was designed in Mexico, was manufactured in Japan (5,000 per month) was assembled in Mexico and exported the car to Puerto Rico.

I have images of the development of this label and a single photo I took at the time of the B11 label and original, but not as upload it to this forum.

Greetings!"_

Thanks very much for the information jagf! It is terrific that the designer of the logo found this thread and posted to let us know more about it. Is the label you created the same one as seen in the photos of Tony's car in this thread?

My reply [using Google translator] in Spanish:

Muchas gracias por la información jagf! Es estupendo que el diseñador del logo encontrado este hilo y se publicará en hacérnoslo saber más sobre él. Es la etiqueta que ha creado el mismo como se ve en las fotos del coche de Tony en este hilo?


----------



## jagf (Sep 23, 2012)

I hope you enjoy this unique photos I have, also I made a new redesign for the Honey Bee label, do you want to see?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

jagf said:


> I hope you enjoy this unique photos I have, also I made a new redesign for the Honey Bee label, do you want to see?


Thanks very much for posting those pictures! Yes please. I would love to see the newly redesigned version.

Muchas gracias por publicar esas fotos! Sí, por favor. Me encantaría ver la nueva versión rediseñada.

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

And I forgot to say, welcome to the forums!

Y me olvidé de decir, bienvenido a los foros!


----------

